# how to get a rise out of carpet



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I just removed a setup that has been there for over 10 years. The carpet is crushed down and I wanted to know if anyone had any tips to fix the depression. It seems it happens with the furniture as well.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Try shampooing them that should loosen it up


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The underpad is probably destroyed, and won't come back, but you can try to pull the pile back up, as mentioned above. Even wetting it and brushing it up will help, but it is unlikely to regain it's full form, IME.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

A good steam cleaner works wonders, I would rend one and go from there.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

How to get a rise out of a carpet?

Try telling it a funny joke about a carpet salesman


----------

